# homemade electric bike question



## talos1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spanish I forgive my spelling mistakes in English

I have a I have a battery electric bike 12v 12v 36v 12v total sai i an old computer for recharging.
My problem or issue is that you could put that motor.
Option 1
Buy a 36v motor 300w 500w o36v.
Option 2
He had thought of using an old engine that I have a drill sobre500w be effective. i like comfort with a potentiometer


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

It all depends on a few factors, such as weight of the bike weight of the rider, size of the wheels, gear ratios, and terrain (such as hills).

You will need a controller that can output enough power to give you the torque you need, and a motor that can run at the RPM you need without destroying itself, and which has a duty cycle rating for the amount of current you will be feeding it over time.

Generally, the bigger the wattage, the better. Get a controller to match your nominal voltage and power output. A little extra won't hurt for Motor Amps, so long as you're not exceeding the duty cycle rating of the motor.


----------



## talos1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mi pregunta es si la transformación de la energia 12v que quiero sacar de un sai de ordenador que transforma de 12 a 220 seria mas eficaz. 
I de ai atacar a un motor de taladro de casa 



thanks for the reply


----------



## talos1 (Jul 29, 2010)

My question is whether the transformation of the energy 12v I want to make a computer that transforms sai of 12-220 would be more effective.
Ai I attack a drill motor home
the persons of the 55km person i the weight of a normal bike it is worth € 100 and not heavy

thanks for the reply


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I follow at this point.

Some of the words you used didn't translate, such as "sai"... 

If you mean using an old PC power supply to charge 12v batteries, it would require modification to the power supply. Such a supply only creates 12v. A charged 12v battery is 13.8v.

For very inexpensive (less than a power supply costs) you can get a charger that would charge all your batteries together.

I think I paid US$25 for a 36v charger for my scooter, it works perfectly.


----------



## talos1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I follow at this point.

Some of the words you used didn't translate, such as "sai"... 

If you mean using an old PC power supply to charge 12v batteries, it would require modification to the power supply. Such a supply only creates 12v. A charged 12v battery is 13.8v.

For very inexpensive (less than a power supply costs) you can get a charger that would charge all your batteries together.

I think I paid US$25 for a 36v charger for my scooter, it works perfectly.


----------

